

What does "Ookaboo" mean? - PaulHoule
http://about.ookaboo.com/a/about/why_the_name

======
PaulHoule
yo editors, I think I've got the right to pick out a juicy quote. (stands arms
akimbo, looks up at you, has an impossible hair color)

